# anyone know of a good place to order dmc floss?



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

I have been going thru sooooo much of it wondered about best place to get it at a good price..not terribly $$ but like to find a good deal


----------



## cbmommacat (Mar 6, 2012)

Try Nordic Needle http://www.nordicneedle.com/ctgy/dmc.html


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

cbmommacat said:


> Try Nordic Needle http://www.nordicneedle.com/ctgy/dmc.html


is that for ONE skein?? $1.05??


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Herrschners has it for 44 cents per skein and coupons for $5 off $35 or $10 off $50 (ends today)
I was surprised when I saw the prices, I have a huge box of DMC threads- I have had it for years- I think I paid around 15 cents a skein.

http://www.herrschners.com/Product/DMC+6Strand+Embroidery+Floss.aspx
here is the link for the discount if it works
http://www.herrschners.com/emails/es_010114.asp?sourcecode=6311192


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

bwtyer said:


> Herrschners has it for 44 cents per skein and coupons for $5 off $35 or $10 off $50 (ends today)
> I was surprised when I saw the prices, I have a huge box of DMC threads- I have had it for years- I think I paid around 15 cents a skein.


thanks yes it has gone way up in price it seems...and i do see joanns has it on sale for a few days


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

here is a 10% off total purchase at Jo Anns-every little bit helps!

http://www.joann.com/coupon


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

bwtyer said:


> here is a 10% off total purchase at Jo Anns-every little bit helps!
> 
> http://www.joann.com/coupon


thanks!


----------



## cbmommacat (Mar 6, 2012)

I just know Nordic Needle always carried a complete selection of what DMC makes. Herrschner's has a free shipping code FS1213 good until Jan. 20 for over $35. 
If you aren't looking for a specialty thread or color, JoAnn's runs special sales on floss regularly.


----------



## marje of florida (Jan 3, 2013)

Sue Fish, 

I have oodles of the floss and would be willing to give it to you. pm me. 

hugs
marge


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I bought bags of it for my daughter at CutRateCrafts http://www.cutratecrafts.com/category.php/id/2/page/1
this link shows DMC and Prism I am not sure if you have to use one or the other or if either brand works.. Prism is defiantly much cheaper than DMC... but since I don't use this stuff I don't know the difference..


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

also try 123stitch.com. they usually have good prices.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> also try 123stitch.com. they usually have good prices.


thanks..i will check them out...


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

I stopped embroidering pillowcases about 10 years ago because of suddenly inferior quality floss and I noticed that DMC was being made in other foreign places.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

tatesgirl said:


> I stopped embroidering pillowcases about 10 years ago because of suddenly inferior quality floss and I noticed that DMC was being made in other foreign places.


oh interesting..i find mine seems just fine..i just use soooo much of it with the punch needle work I would love to find soe good deals on it


----------



## garlicginger (Aug 25, 2012)

Have you tried contacting the manufacturer? I do that for lots of things. Some items will show the distributor listed somewhere. If you can't buy from the manufacturer, try the distributor. Also - don't forget to add in the shipping and/or handling costs. Another method I've used a couple of times is to order at the same time as a friend and pool the order. Another method is to ask the final seller for a better price for a larger order. Good luck!


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

garlicginger said:


> Have you tried contacting the manufacturer? I do that for lots of things. Some items will show the distributor listed somewhere. If you can't buy from the manufacturer, try the distributor. Also - don't forget to add in the shipping and/or handling costs. Another method I've used a couple of times is to order at the same time as a friend and pool the order. Another method is to ask the final seller for a better price for a larger order. Good luck!


thanks...will look into this


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

Sue Fish said:


> I have been going thru sooooo much of it wondered about best place to get it at a good price..not terribly $$ but like to find a good deal


Try these

DMC Floss - 1-2-3 Stitch
www.123stitch.com/DMC_Six_Strand_Floss.html‎
DMC Floss is the quality thread for stitching on all types of fabric. Made with ... DMC Floss Quick Ordering! Enter DMC ... DMC0048 DMC Six Strand Floss #48

DMC USA: Thread & Needlework Supplies from DMC Thread ...
www.dmc-usa.com/‎
DMC USA offers an extensive selection of thread & fabric. Explore DMC USA online for helpful stitching tips & designs, or browse our collection of premium DMC ...
‎Products - ‎Needlework Thread - ‎DMC Conversion Charts - ‎Projects

DMC® Floss, Threads & More at Herrschners
www.herrschners.com/dept/DMC+1.aspx‎
We carry every color of DMC embroidery floss at Herrschners! Shop for floss, threads, needlework fabric, accessories and more!

The DMC Corporation: Needlework Supplies from the DMC Company
www.dmc.com/‎
The DMC corporation offers an exciting & aesthetic range of DMC ... Maker of the world's most recommended embroidery floss, fabrics, & needlework supplies.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

wow thanks for all the info!



ernai said:


> Try these
> 
> DMC Floss - 1-2-3 Stitch
> www.123stitch.com/DMC_Six_Strand_Floss.html‎
> ...


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

You're welcome.


----------



## quiltmom (Jul 8, 2012)

Sue Fish said:


> I have been going thru sooooo much of it wondered about best place to get it at a good price..not terribly $$ but like to find a good deal


As much as I hate it, I've found Walmart to be the cheapest at between $.24 to $.30 a skein, depending on which Walmart store you shop at. Colors may be limited, depending on the store, too.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

quiltmom said:


> As much as I hate it, I've found Walmart to be the cheapest at between $.24 to $.30 a skein, depending on which Walmart store you shop at. Colors may be limited, depending on the store, too.


well in my area they are $.34 each but not many colors and no matter what color i look for they dont seem to have it lol and looks like a 3 yr old got into it and messed them all up..will watch for sales and porbably actually do better..


----------



## peggy1212 (Sep 6, 2011)

YOU CAN FIND IT AT marymaxim.com HOPE THIS HELPS


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

web fabrics has an on line store and just got all the colors in.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Justme said:


> web fabrics has an on line store and just got all the colors in.


I couldn't find it on their link


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

Stick with DMC, cheaper floss tends to fluff,shred or lose it's colour and doesn't have the same sheen.
I've crossstitched a lot since 1990,see my thread Celtic Crossstitch.I only ever use DMC>Lindseymary


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

lindseymary said:


> Stick with DMC, cheaper floss tends to fluff,shred or lose it's colour and doesn't have the same sheen.
> I've crossstitched a lot since 1990,see my thread Celtic Crossstitch.I only ever use DMC>Lindseymary


Thank you I appreciate the info


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

http://everythingcrossstitch.com/dmc-cross-stitch-thread-mrl-c274.aspx

0.49 a skein here.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

I have bought mine lately from Herrschners, usually when ordering other things to help with the cost of shipping. They have every color and only once back-ordered a color. Michael's used to sell DMC 3 skeins for $1, and I would buy about 30 at a time and use a total-order discount coupon. I think their price has gone up but since I'm no longer close to a store, I'm not sure.
I prefer DMC over most other brands.


----------



## hightx4 (Apr 25, 2011)

Everything CrossStitch site has floss for 49 cents.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

hightx4 said:


> Everything CrossStitch site has floss for 49 cents.


Wow that is high. But thanks


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

AC Moore has DMC on sale until this Saturday at 3 for $1.00.

http://www.acmoore.com/view-our-weekly-craft-deal/


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Sue Fish said:


> I have been going thru sooooo much of it wondered about best place to get it at a good price..not terribly $$ but like to find a good deal


A bunch of floss was given to me. I really don't have any use for it, and I'd gladly sell it to you for just the cost of postage. If you're interested, please let me know. I'd then have my husband take some photos of it, so that you can see what I have. (I'm not savvy enough to upload photos to my computer, alas.)

Hazel


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

mideval re-enactor said:


> AC Moore has DMC on sale until this Saturday at 3 for $1.00.
> 
> http://www.acmoore.com/view-our-weekly-craft-deal/


Super maybe get there. Thanks


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Hazel Blumberg said:


> A bunch of floss was given to me. I really don't have any use for it, and I'd gladly sell it to you for just the cost of postage. If you're interested, please let me know. I'd then have my husband take some photos of it, so that you can see what I have. (I'm not savvy enough to upload photos to my computer, alas.)
> 
> Hazel


Wii I pm you..


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Hazel Blumberg said:


> A bunch of floss was given to me. I really don't have any use for it, and I'd gladly sell it to you for just the cost of postage. If you're interested, please let me know. I'd then have my husband take some photos of it, so that you can see what I have. (I'm not savvy enough to upload photos to my computer, alas.)
> 
> Hazel


Wii I pm you..

Sorry using iPad and typos and repeat message


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm not an embroiderer, but I'm guessing Herschners (sp?).


----------



## Sally15 (Dec 24, 2013)

try hobbylobby.com


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

SallyJessie said:


> try hobbylobby.com


Will give them a call...


----------



## pennycarp (Feb 13, 2011)

I've used 123stitch.com and was very pleased with their selection and speed of shipping. 

Penny


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

I can't help any, just want to comment on how much the prices have raised. A few years back my fil give me $100 for my birthday and I bought the rest of the colors to make my collection complete. I had a lot of $$ left. I got those for 5/$1. at Joanns. If I were you, I would scour the 2nd hand stores, I have found tons of it lately, most of it brand new, and it turned out to be about 20/$1. Good luck whatever you decide.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

deshka said:


> I can't help any, just want to comment on how much the prices have raised. A few years back my fil give me $100 for my birthday and I bought the rest of the colors to make my collection complete. I had a lot of $$ left. I got those for 5/$1. at Joanns. If I were you, I would scour the 2nd hand stores, I have found tons of it lately, most of it brand new, and it turned out to be about 20/$1. Good luck whatever you decide.


Wow it would be wonderful to find deals like that!


----------



## conig (Jun 15, 2011)

lindseymary said:


> Stick with DMC, cheaper floss tends to fluff,shred or lose it's colour and doesn't have the same sheen.
> I've crossstitched a lot since 1990,see my thread Celtic Crossstitch.I only ever use DMC>Lindseymary


I agree-only use quality thread or you'll end up very unhappy with the results. DMC is best. The only exception I've made over the years is an occasional luxurious French thread.

Last kit I bought [from a well known U.S.A. company] was horrible. The thread felt awful & had a nasty smell from the dye plus knots- made in China. The company would not replace it. The linen had missing holes, wish I had replaced it. As it was I replaced all the thread with DMC. It was the most expensive wedding gift I ever bought & never gave.

It was 19" x 15" . I hated working on it so much I called the bride and opted out: "If I can't stitch with love, I can't do it." She was gracious and I knitted her something instead.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

conig said:


> I agree-only use quality thread or you'll end up very unhappy with the results. DMC is best. The only exception I've made over the years is an occasional luxurious French thread.
> 
> Last kit I bought [from a well known U.S.A. company] was horrible. The thread felt awful & had a nasty smell from the dye plus knots- made in China. The company would not replace it. The linen had missing holes, wish I had replaced it. As it was I replaced all the thread with DMC. It was the most expensive wedding gift I ever bought & never gave.
> 
> It was 19" x 15" . I hated working on it so much I called the bride and opted out: "If I can't stitch with love, I can't do it." She was gracious and I knitted her something instead.


I have always preferred dmc also...I put a lot of work into my crafts and want them to be nice


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

try Alibaba.com


----------



## knittingnut214 (Feb 11, 2012)

marje of florida said:


> Sue Fish,
> 
> I have oodles of the floss and would be willing to give it to you. pm me.
> 
> ...


I also have "tons" of extra if you give me a "holler" as well....


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

knittingnut214 said:


> I also have "tons" of extra if you give me a "holler" as well....


Sent pm. Thanks!


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Sue Fish said:


> I have been going thru sooooo much of it wondered about best place to get it at a good price..not terribly $$ but like to find a good deal


a few have said they have floss they no longer need or want..wondered if others had good amounts they'd like to make a trade for..I have a few punch needle ornaments I make i'd trade for


----------



## sutclifd (Feb 26, 2013)

Well, it isn't DMC -- it's Anchor. http://www.discontinuedbrandnameyarn.com/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=635_7373&products_id=75922

100 skeins for $34.50 and most of their stuff is an additional 40% off today with the code SAVE40MORE -- perhaps it'll be worth looking.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

sutclifd said:


> Well, it isn't DMC -- it's Anchor. http://www.discontinuedbrandnameyarn.com/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=635_7373&products_id=75922
> 
> 100 skeins for $34.50 and most of their stuff is an additional 40% off today with the code SAVE40MORE -- perhaps it'll be worth looking.


Ok will check it out..Ty


----------



## peggy1212 (Sep 6, 2011)

hi i get mine from a local store but I have many cross stitch books and would like to swap something you have to offer please send me a pm and let me know this offer is open to anyone else. I have many books  Peggy


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

peggy1212 said:


> hi i get mine from a local store but I have many cross stitch books and would like to swap something you have to offer please send me a pm and let me know this offer is open to anyone else. I have many books  Peggy


I need lots of whites off whites black reds and greens but have no books to swap..was trading floss for punch needle stocking ornament so got some that way which was very helpful


----------



## peggy1212 (Sep 6, 2011)

I will trade for anything


----------

